# Which VST?



## Thufir (Jan 27, 2013)

I'm thinking of ordering a VST today.

I generally make just one double espresso at a time and currently dose 14g.

Do I go for a 15 or would I be better of getting an 18 - I think I read you can't really underdose them so it isn't a case of one size fits all with the 18?


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Was thinking about getting one myself but I use 18g so that'd be my preference, as you grind 14g I'd suggest you go for the 15g one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thufir (Jan 27, 2013)

Maybe this is something to hold off on until I've got my taste buds dialled in. If I increase my ground weight I might have wasted my money - they seem to go for £22 each everywhere so I don't really want to buy twice


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

VST baskets will take 'plus 2grms' for whatever size you buy. I use an 18grm as my minimum dose is not less than 16grm. It's nice to know I can up it a bit if and when needed. If 14grm is your default dosage, a 15grm basket will give you leeway of up to 16-17grms. The ridgeless baskets have non-tapered walls which makes tamping less of an issue. Downside is, they are not as tightly held in the portafilter - as was the case with my Silvia. It wasn't exactly loose but didn't click into place as per ridged basket. Hope that helps.


----------

